# Any campsites next to railway lines, East Midlands area?



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Proximity to busy railway lines appears not to be a major marketing ploy for caravan sites, can't imagine why not :lol: :lol: :lol: 

However for a few misguided individuals this sort of location is a major plus, lounging with a pot of tea, watching trains thunder past the window being as good as it gets.

I have a few days spare next week so am planning to do this very thing, but where?

Googling has thrown up a 3 year old list on which a likely prospect is Carleton Manor caravan site just north of Newark-on-Trent which is said to be next to the ECML. Anyone stayed here and can confirm this or could suggest any other sites bordering a main line within easy reach of Norfolk. 

I know I could just stay in the staff car park of the Mid-Norfolk Railway ( where I am a volunteer ) but we don't run mid-week this time of year


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Steptoe,

We haven't stayed on that site, but we did stay at a pub CL very close to that site, and I can confirm that it is very close to the ECML.
I went round to ask the signalman if my dughter and I could visit the signal box. He obliged and told us what time the next train would be coming through.
We went up and had a look around and watched the train approach from the long sweeping bend. It was a 125 and as he came thundering past the signal box shook. Great stuff.

The pub is called the Lord Nelson, and can be found >>Here<<

Hope this helps,

Jock


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Steptoe,

It may have changed it's name to the Muskham Inn, >>Here<< and with a phone number this time.
This may not be a CL anymore.

Jock


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

CC site at bury has steam trains etc going past all day plus when we went Elvis was on in the pub next door!!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- A bit far for you but the campsite at Carrog near Llangollen in N Wales is just behind the terminus station of the Llangollen railway, they run Thomas the Tank engines + other steam & diesel trains


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Railway*

Hi

Would you be permitted to wild camp in a station car park - assuming you had complied with pay and display!

You could try Doncaster for train watching - you will have a large selection of rolling stcok - diesels and electrics, freight and passenger!

Or you could come to work with me for the day - just 50 yards from New St Station!

Rapide561


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Apologies for not previously thanking all who responded to my query.

Just to tidy up, unfortunately at this time of year some campsites and heritage railways are closed and this rules out lots of options, this was the case for the Carlton Manor site I initially enquired about.

However I did stay at a CL site ( Mrs Parsley, Red House Farm, Woodwalton, Cambs/Hunts area ) which had a splendid view of the ECML. At that point the line is on an embankment, but the CL area is a field away so noise is not too obtrusive, just as well as there were trains every few minutes 8O 

If trainspotting becomes too wearying there is a large nature reserve about 1/2 mile away. The owners are very pleasant and it is possible to use their outside loo ( page 276 in the Caravan Club Handbook, again strangely enough they don't advertise their proximity to the trains :roll: )


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I know this isnt the midlands as such and this isn't open all year round, but is bang next door to a busy line between Sheffield and Manchester:

Highfield Farm Campsite
Nr Upper Booth
Hope Valley
Edale 
Derbyshire 
S33 7ZJ

Tel: 01433 670245 
Pitches: 24
Open: Easter To October

Lovely site too with breathtaking views of the peak district and lovely walks. Maybe worth visiting next year?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Steptoe said:


> However I did stay at a CL site ( Mrs Parsley, Red House Farm, Woodwalton, Cambs/Hunts area ) which had a splendid view of the ECML.


You weren't very far from the Nene Valley Railway then, which is a trust administered set up.

Jock


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> You weren't very far from the Nene Valley Railway then, which is a trust administered set up.
> 
> Jock


Hi Jock,

As I'm sure you know the CC's Ferry Meadow site is adjacent to the Nene Valley line, though a thick hedge means that you can only catch glimpses of the trains; however the station is only 3 or 4 minutes walk away.

This incidentally is an excellent area for cyclists or walkers


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

steptoe, a word of caution about sleeping near railways! Our local train service put on an early bird (6:15ish) service to town in the late 80's. the population boom that ensued in neighbouring houses had folks pondering and then the reason became clear, it was too early to get up but too late to go back to sleep. You have been warned

Noel


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

tincan said:


> steptoe, a word of caution about sleeping near railways! Our local train service put on an early bird (6:15ish) service to town in the late 80's. the population boom that ensued in neighbouring houses had folks pondering and then the reason became clear, it was too early to get up but too late to go back to sleep. You have been warned
> 
> Noel


6.15am?? surely everybody is downstairs by then, on their second cup of tea, catching up with the overnight posts on MHF, mind you in the 80's the internet hadn't been invented so that explains that.

BTW, off the thread topic a bit, have you noticed how the volume of posting goes up after sunset, we've all had come in from play I suppose :wink:


----------

